# Nokia E50 Firmware Update - v7.36.0.0



## alsiladka (Oct 14, 2007)

> A New Firmware Update has just released by Nokia for E50;
> *www.symbianv3.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/nokia_e50_736.jpg​Let’s see improvements
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/
> Changes and improvements made from MCU SW version 07.13.0.0 to version 07.36.0.0:
> ...


 
Source - Symbianv3


----------



## raptorz (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks..


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70240


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 18, 2007)

Ops sorry. I did not notice it. You did not post the changelog, so i think we can merge the threads or let them die.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2007)

Leave it na...
Aise bhi not many people arent interested in it..


----------

